# make acrylic paint last on mirror



## krugel2017 (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm painting on this huge mirror (27.5" by 37.5") with acrylic paint, and since it's got wooden around the glass part I couldn't bake it in my oven, even if it did fit. if there anything i can spray or paint on over to seal it or just make sure the paint isn't going to come off?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Have you seen this? There's all kinds of info on painting on glass.


----------



## krugel2017 (Dec 12, 2018)

dickhutchings said:


> Have you seen this? There's all kinds of info on painting on glass.


Yeah, they only talk about baking it. I found a liquid sealant that I can use on the mirror so I don’t have to try to bake it!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

What is the sealant?


----------



## krugel2017 (Dec 12, 2018)

It's called DuraClear Gloss Varnish, it's a polyurethane varnish by DecoArt Americana!


----------

